# Pressure washing.... best tip ever



## Picky_Painter (May 12, 2015)

I have an older 1980's 2000 PSI PW... Honestly it has more pressure than the 3000 PSI PW's I have used, that are available today...

I bought one of these from a recommendation from a customer..

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Power-Care-3100-PSI-Gas-Electric-Turbo-Nozzle-AP31079/203354994

My driveway takes 2-3 hours to clean with the .15 tip.

with this new tip? hour? and its cleaner brighter... looks brand new.. that tip is amazing. If your worried if itll fit your gun, bring your gun into the store and open the tip and test fit like I did.

Wood decks? Works AMAZING Just keep your distance...


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

They are called turbo nozzles. They really shouldn't be used on wood as they tear it up. They also can rip up a cream coat though with 2000 psi, that shouldn't be an issue. 

Wanna do your driveway in 20 mins? Check into getting a small surface cleaner. (4" of surface cleaner for every gpm your machine has is the rule of thumb most pros go by)


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> They are called turbo nozzles. They really shouldn't be used on wood as they tear it up. They also can rip up a cream coat though with 2000 psi, that shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Wanna do your driveway in 20 mins? Check into getting a small surface cleaner. (4" of surface cleaner for every gpm your machine has is the rule of thumb most pros go by)



you think you like the turbo nozzle, wait until you try what Ken is talking about money maker


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Not to hijack, but has anyone tried Guys Shooter Tips? Most pro washers have given them high accolades. My 4-way Jrod does pretty much everything I need, but always looking for a better mousetrap.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Not to hijack, but has anyone tried Guys Shooter Tips? Most pro washers have given them high accolades. My 4-way Jrod does pretty much everything I need, but always looking for a better mousetrap.


I use it every day, get one if you can they are hard to come by. Their are others who make similar ones much easier to obtain.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Just be careful with where you use it.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Tommy that is beautiful Zorro strikes again


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I looked at a job today for the new owners where Zorro appeared to be angry. Even thought it was a good paint removal tool. 

I laughed to myself and thought of this thread.


----------

